# How to get rid Planaria, flatworms??



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I wouldn't add salt to the tank. Does that even kill them? 

I have them also but I have never seen them attacking shrimp.

I have read on some forums that you can use a dewormer normally used for dogs or cats BUT I have never used this and haven't talked to anyone who has either. I think it was something they use in Germany.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> I wouldn't add salt to the tank. Does that even kill them?
> 
> I have them also but I have never seen them attacking shrimp.
> 
> I have read on some forums that you can use a dewormer normally used for dogs or cats BUT I have never used this and haven't talked to anyone who has either. I think it was something they use in Germany.


We try to caught some of them and put them in small container... then I drop couple pinch of salt, and it killed them....

but I don't know how the shrimp react to the salt?
can the salt kill the shrimp?

Thanks for the suggestion, I found where I can buy the dewormer... but, is that safe for the shrimp?
Has anyone use them before?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have another cycled tank that you can re-house all the shrimp (with fish that will not pose a threat to them) to while you treat the tank for planaria? I'd suggest to move the shrimp to that tank and maybe dose copper? I'm not sure if copper makes planaria go away...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

before trying copper I would try pure ammonia or something like that. Using copper may permanently make the tank uninhabitable to inverts as it may get into the silicon, substrate, and anything else in the tank (not sure if this would happen but i wouldn't want to risk it). The ammonia should kill them but with some water changes you will get rid of it.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Do you have another cycled tank that you can re-house all the shrimp (with fish that will not pose a threat to them) to while you treat the tank for planaria? I'd suggest to move the shrimp to that tank and maybe dose copper? I'm not sure if copper makes planaria go away...



Thank you for your suggestion... 
I'll get another tank and move all the shrimps for temporary......

and I'll go with oblongshrimp, use ammonia to clean the tank...
oblongshrimp, where do I buy the ammonia?

Or can I use bleach to clean the tank?


----------



## forrestcook (Jan 25, 2008)

im in process of obtaining the dog de-worming medicine... i've heard it works great.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

forrestcook said:


> im in process of obtaining the dog de-worming medicine... i've heard it works great.



Please let me know how it goes...


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

I had a severe planaria infestation along with a million ostrocods(seed shrimp). I stopped feeding every day and resisting the urge to make sure everyone got enough to eat. Now my shrimp have stopped dying, the planaria are almost gone and I don't see seed shrimp. Didn't have to use any chemicals.

Paula


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Once you use copper in a tank you cannot house shrimp in it ever again. The silicone joints absorb the copper and slowly release it over time, killing inverts. 

As for the planaria, they should not attack live shrimp, but may eat dead shrimp. You have planaria because you feed more food than the shrimp can eat. Cut your food in half for a few weeks and they planaria or flatworms will go away. 

You do not need to buy a medicine.


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

Read MatPat's article over on APT. 

Lots of people have tried the dewormer with great success. And I did not have any causalities with my shrimps.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Jens said:


> Read MatPat's article over on APT.
> 
> Lots of people have tried the dewormer with great success. And I did not have any causalities with my shrimps.


I second Jens suggestion. I have used it. It kills planaria and hydra.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

pealow said:


> I had a severe planaria infestation along with a million ostrocods(seed shrimp). I stopped feeding every day and resisting the urge to make sure everyone got enough to eat. Now my shrimp have stopped dying, the planaria are almost gone and I don't see seed shrimp. Didn't have to use any chemicals.
> 
> Paula


In line with what Paula said, planaria infestations seems to be an indicator of poor water quality due to overfeeding or inadequate water changes.

With that said, my 1 g tank had a handful of hydra and planaria, but now they are gone since I've been doing more water changes and put on a nano filter with purigen in it.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Fenbendazole a/k/a Panacur is the drug of choice as stated in MatPat's article.

There is also a post on that thread that suggests there is a liquid suspension available. Has anyone used the liquid form? I've trolled the net and all I could find is 1 liter size for over $100. Anyone have a source for smaller quantities?

I also see posts from others that have used this in their shrimp tanks. Could some of you who have had experience using this expand on your posts? I'm sure it would be helpful to all of us.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

lnb said:


> Fenbendazole a/k/a Panacur is the drug of choice as stated in MatPat's article.
> 
> There is also a post on that thread that suggests there is a liquid suspension available. Has anyone used the liquid form? I've trolled the net and all I could find is 1 liter size for over $100. Anyone have a source for smaller quantities?
> 
> I also see posts from others that have used this in their shrimp tanks. Could some of you who have had experience using this expand on your posts? I'm sure it would be helpful to all of us.


There is a paste available too, which is a step in that direction. The syringes are marked well too. 
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Panacur+Powerpac-prod10705.html
Check with a local vet, as you should be able to get it in smaller than the 1L size. 

WAIT! I found it! (IT is in the UK, I have contacted them to find out if they ship to the US and at what rate it would be.) http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-25-250ml/productinfo/PAN2250/

Wait AGAIN!!!! Again, in the UK.... So, here are sites that have it in the UK or europe, or Australia... finding one to ship might not be worth it... considering that lots of water changes and less feeding will fix the problem....

http://www.wormers.co.uk/acatalog/Panacur.html
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/panacur_v_2148.html
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=175
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/panacur-25-suspension---cattle-and-sheep_1_20381.html
http://www.tfmsuperstore.co.uk/product_list.lasso?product=Sheep-Medicines-and-Wormers+1555+4

IF that is the route you decided to go, I would get the grans and make a solution.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

First of all, thank you very much for all the input....  
I really appreciated...



pealow said:


> I had a severe planaria infestation along with a million ostrocods(seed shrimp). I stopped feeding every day and resisting the urge to make sure everyone got enough to eat. Now my shrimp have stopped dying, the planaria are almost gone and I don't see seed shrimp. Didn't have to use any chemicals.
> 
> Paula


Paula, I'll cut down my feeding amount and for now will not feed them for 2-3 days...



bulrush said:


> As for the planaria, they should not attack live shrimp, but may eat dead shrimp. You have planaria because you feed more food than the shrimp can eat. Cut your food in half for a few weeks and they planaria or flatworms will go away.


bulrush, I wish I take a picture of my live pregnant shrimp that have the planaria inside where she have her egg.... 
She was struggling and die slowly....

I totally agree/admit with you guys who said that I over feed....
Yes I did.... I just cannot help it... I like to see them all come together.... 
I'll stop to feed them everyday from now on....... :icon_lol:




Jens said:


> Read MatPat's article over on APT.
> 
> Lots of people have tried the dewormer with great success. And I did not have any causalities with my shrimps.


Jens, thanks for the link.... 
I'll read it....



milalic said:


> I second Jens suggestion. I have used it. It kills planaria and hydra.





nugzboltz said:


> In line with what Paula said, planaria infestations seems to be an indicator of poor water quality due to overfeeding or inadequate water changes.
> 
> With that said, my 1 g tank had a handful of hydra and planaria, but now they are gone since I've been doing more water changes and put on a nano filter with purigen in it.


nugzbolt, when you do water change, do you vacuum your gravel?



lnb said:


> Fenbendazole a/k/a Panacur is the drug of choice as stated in MatPat's article.
> 
> There is also a post on that thread that suggests there is a liquid suspension available. Has anyone used the liquid form? I've trolled the net and all I could find is 1 liter size for over $100. Anyone have a source for smaller quantities?
> 
> I also see posts from others that have used this in their shrimp tanks. Could some of you who have had experience using this expand on your posts? I'm sure it would be helpful to all of us.





over_stocked said:


> There is a paste available too, which is a step in that direction. The syringes are marked well too.
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Panacur+Powerpac-prod10705.html
> Check with a local vet, as you should be able to get it in smaller than the 1L size.
> 
> ...


over_stocked, thank for the website....
for now I'll feed them twice a week and very small amount....
and do more water changes... and maybe this time I'll vacuum the gravel too...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

as an FYI, the first link I provided WILL ship to the US. Just shoot them an email with questions.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

liquid form would be best, i have used the panacur in powder form and it does not disolve easily at all. leaves a white film on everything. the fact that it kills hydra also is the main benefit. i have yet to see a planaria take down a shrimp. they just are unsightly and the slime they produce when threatened is nasty.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

For what it's worth, I am trying to eradicate Planaria too. It's a heavily planted 1gal. I pulled all the plants which were completely infested(mostly needle leaf java and livewort) soaked them in a bowl of de-chlorinated water and 10ml of Excel. The Planaria were dead in a couple hours.

I am still dealing with the tank by feeding less, less frequently and sucking out as many worms as I can with air line tubing 3X a week.

I am also guilty of overfeeding my lil' shrimp tank with home made veggie foods.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> as an FYI, the first link I provided WILL ship to the US. Just shoot them an email with questions.


:thumbsup:


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> as an FYI, the first link I provided WILL ship to the US. Just shoot them an email with questions.


Hi over_stocked....
yup I check it.. and I emailed them.. asking them the shipping cost to ship to USA....
Hopefully the shipping would not cost a lot, cause this is just my spare tank... not my main shrimp tank... 



dhavoc said:


> they just are unsightly and the slime they produce when threatened is nasty.


Ohhhh that's where the slime thing came from......
I was wondering about that...
Cause I saw small shrimp hardly move around that slime thing...
thank you for the information... 



fordtrannyman said:


> For what it's worth, I am trying to eradicate Planaria too. It's a heavily planted 1gal. I pulled all the plants which were completely infested(mostly needle leaf java and livewort) soaked them in a bowl of de-chlorinated water and 10ml of Excel. The Planaria were dead in a couple hours.
> 
> I am still dealing with the tank by feeding less, less frequently and sucking out as many worms as I can with air line tubing 3X a week.
> 
> I am also guilty of overfeeding my lil' shrimp tank with home made veggie foods.


Last night my husband caught around 100-200 worms, by sucking them by small tubing...
and he put them in small container and drop couple table spoon salt to kill them, and then flush them in the toilet... 
*is kind of cruelty.....sorry, we just don't want them to live in our sapitank too....*


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

if you dont have shrimp here are some known killers of planeria,hydra,cyclops, worms

fluke tabs
clout treatment
fomaldehyde
guppies and platys are said to eat planaria

i have seen planaria eat ramshorn snails and juvi cherry shrimp in person!

i think the dog wormer is the only medicine treatment for them in a shrimp tank other than tons of gravel cleans and netting. heres the link again to the dog dewormer treatment.
http://www.planetinverts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=917

friend of mine has the planeria problem and is looking for the dewormer now.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

volkracing99 said:


> Hi over_stocked....
> yup I check it.. and I emailed them.. asking them the shipping cost to ship to USA....
> Hopefully the shipping would not cost a lot, cause this is just my spare tank... not my main shrimp tank...
> 
> ...


Any response about shipping from the Brits? I wonder if it's available in Canada? 

If it is viable to have it shipped from GB. What the dosage would be? 

Yooo hoooo .............. Any chemists out there? We need someone to figure this out.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

customdrumfinishes said:


> if you dont have shrimp here are some known killers of planeria,hydra,cyclops, worms
> 
> fluke tabs
> clout treatment
> ...


Yes I have some shrimp in this community tank... 
You have seen they eating the snails... wow.... extreme.... 
I might go ahead try to buy the dewormer... but I'll see...



lnb said:


> Any response about shipping from the Brits? I wonder if it's available in Canada?
> 
> If it is viable to have it shipped from GB. What the dosage would be?
> 
> Yooo hoooo .............. Any chemists out there? We need someone to figure this out.


Hi lnb, yes they finaly respond to my email..., they want 15euro for the shipping cost... plus the product it self...


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> Hi lnb, yes they finaly respond to my email..., they want 15euro for the shipping cost... plus the product it self...


 
Converted to US dollars its 22.12390 (shipping) + 15.47426 (product) = $$$$$ @ 250ml 2.5% suspension and we don't even know what dosage to use.

Not very cost effective especially when you can get the tablets or granules here for much less. Now the major problem with the tabs or granules is because they're not soluble. Right? But if I remember correctly the white coating does dissipate after awhile. Another question is, What is this coating? Could it just be the filler/transport for the med itself? It must somehow leach into the water column. 

I wonder if crushing the tab and then wrapping it with some cheesecloth or something like that and then somehow tying it or suspending it in the current of a filter outflow would work??? In theory, the current should gradually distribute the meds into the tank at the same time solving the white coating problem.

Now aren't I getting all carried away! :hihi: 

Well, somehow this needs to be taken care of. I did a 50% WC tonight and a zillion of these little things began to crawl the sides of the tank, zip around the water column and a long the water surface. There were so many that I refilled the tank and then did another 50% WC. In the tank they look whitish but in the bucket they're dark gray. Under a 10x scope they look like a grayish oval jelly like blob with some darker spotting. I can't see any other features.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

lnb said:


> Converted to US dollars its 22.12390 (shipping) + 15.47426 (product) = $$$$$ @ 250ml 2.5% suspension and we don't even know what dosage to use.
> 
> Not very cost effective especially when you can get the tablets or granules here for much less. Now the major problem with the tabs or granules is because they're not soluble. Right? But if I remember correctly the white coating does dissipate after awhile. Another question is, What is this coating? Could it just be the filler/transport for the med itself? It must somehow leach into the water column.
> 
> ...


If this is the case, why not get the paste that I linked to originally. Get it, put it in water, stir, stir, stir, and add.


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

i just gravel vac the little guys out...cut feedings down and havent had any problems since.

i'm paranoid to put chemicals in the tanks...


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> If this is the case, why not get the paste that I linked to originally. Get it, put it in water, stir, stir, stir, and add.


I've seen that. I'll need to really check the ingredients. The one I saw was for horses and it was flavored to make it palatable. So I'm leery about what's in it and the possibility of fouling the water.



wayneside said:


> i just gravel vac the little guys out...cut feedings down and havent had any problems since.
> 
> i'm paranoid to put chemicals in the tanks...


I'm trying that and also cutting back on the feedings. This is the first time I've been able to sustain a RCS colony and don't want to blow it. So I'm a bit paranoid about using meds too.


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi guys... thank you for all the input...

as you all know... I'll cut back the feeding....
and at the mean time, I'll also make the trap for them...
as I came across to this forum
this

(I hope is OK for me to mention other forum, in this forum) 

:icon_wink


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

Panacur can be bought as a Horse dewormer also in the paste form. I can get it at most live feed stores here in California
I have no idea what dosage to use for a tank though, I only use it for my reptiles. I don't know if this helps


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

well guys i did it.

i broke in and put safe guard Febzo however you spell it.

I have about 100 RCS, 7 CRS, and 5 BCS.

i dosed one small spoon leveled out. The spoon came from my test kit. My tank is a 20gallon.

well i dosed around 6 last night and now its 6:30 and i just checked no flatworms!!! and i dont/cant see/find any dead shrimp so Success!!!!


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

thelobster said:


> well guys i did it.
> 
> i broke in and put safe guard Febzo however you spell it.
> 
> ...



Hi thelobster,
would you tell us where you got your "safe guard Febzo"
or can you post the picture of it... I wan to buy one...

thanks,


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

volkracing99 said:


> Hi thelobster,
> would you tell us where you got your "safe guard Febzo"
> or can you post the picture of it... I wan to buy one...
> 
> thanks,


i bought exactly what that article that was posted earlier said to buy Canine Dewormer by Safe Guard. Got it at petco...i bought the med dog one for 18.99 cause thats all they had you can get the small dog one for 13.99

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=105336&Ntt=safeguard&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi thelobster,

I'll go to petsco to buy it this weekend...
Thanks for sharing


----------

